# Making A Shadow Box Need Help Getting Medals & Insignia



## Wes_Robinson (22 Jul 2008)

I'm trying to make a shadow box for the members of my family who served, I've been writing to many collectors, museums and historic organizations looking for help in obtain certain piece listed below. Problem is many of the people I've contacted deal and sell these items and are rightfully unwilling to donate. I'm curious if there happens to be any one on here who is willing to help me. I perfer donated items but willing to pay if there is no other way. i was thinking about just going to supply and see what i can get out of there, I'm sure alot, but I'm not sure they'd be willing to help since this is not in an official capcity, rather me just doing something out of respect for me family members. I am willing to pay for mounting and engraving and rare materials, even to a certain extent for the medals and insignia if there's no other way around it. I'm just hoping that there is another way. Thank you for even considering my request and any help that you are able to offer in advance.

Thanks again,

Wes

Insignia:
Need 1x Metal Canadian Air Force Cap Badge
Need 1x Metal Jump Wings With White Leaf
Need 1x World War 2 Metal North Nova Scotia Highlanders Cap Badge
Need 1x World War 2 Metal North Nova Scotia Highlanders Shoulder Tile
Need 1x World War 2 Metal North Nova Scotia Highlanders Collar Dog
Need 1x World War 2 Large North Nova Scotia Highlanders Button 
Need 1x CEF 24 Metal Cap Badge
Need 1x CEF 24 Metal Collar Dog
Need 1x Large CEF 24 Button Or General CEF Button If All CEF Battalions Used The Same

Ribbon (6 Inches For Full Size Medal Courting, 2 Inches For Undress Ribbons)
Need 8 Inch British War Medal Ribbon
Need 8 Inch Victory Medal 1914-1918 Ribbon
Need 8 Inch 1939-1945 Star Ribbon
Need 8 Inch France & Germany Star Ribbon
Need 8 Inch Defence Medal Ribbon
Need 8 Inch Canadian Volunteer Service Medal Ribbon
Need 8 Inch War Medal 1939-1945 Ribbon
Need 6 Inch Purple Ribbon For Memorial Cross
Need 8 Inch South-West Asia Service Medal Ribbon 
Need 8 Inch Special Service Medal Ribbon 
Need 8 Inch Canadian Peacekeeping Service Medal Ribbon 
Need 8 Inch NATO Former Yugoslavia Ribbon
Need 8 Inch Canadian Forces Decoration Ribbon 

Full Size Medals, Rings, Bars & Devices – No Ribbon, Just Metal Parts:
Need 1x British War Medal
Need 1x South-West Asia Service Medal
Need 1x South-West Asia Service Medal Afghanistan Bar
Need 2x Silver Leaf Device
Need 1x Special Service Medal
Need 1x Special Service Medal NATO/OTAN Bar
Need 1x Canadian Peacekeeping Service Medal
Need 1x NATO Former Yugoslavia Medal
Need 1x Bronze Medal Ring
Need 1x NATO Former Yugoslavia Medal Bar
Need 1x Canadian Forces Decoration Medal
Need 1x Canadian Forces Decoration Medal Bar
Need 1x Rosette

Cloth & Tartans:
Need 2 ½ By 2 ½ Feet Of Murray Of Atholl (North Nova Scotia Highlanders)
Need 2 ½ By 2 ½ Feet Of Royal Canadian Air Force
3 Horizontal Thick Strips, Top Royal Blue, Middle Gold, Bottom Black (RCR Colour) 
3 Diagonal Strips From Bottom Left To Right Top, Top Dark Blue, Middle Deep Yellow/Gold, Bottom Dark Red/Maroon (24th Battalion)


----------



## Danjanou (22 Jul 2008)

There are several companies out there that provide replica medals and/or replacement ribbons including several of those you need IRRC. A couple of them advertise here, watch the changing ad link on the top right.


----------



## Wes_Robinson (22 Jul 2008)

I've been in contact with many, I'm trying more for authentic medals i know there out there, it pains me to see them being sold at flea markets for astronomical prices. replicas are my last chance bottom of the barrel resolve if nothing better comes up within a reasonable price.

Thanks for the reply.

Wes


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Jul 2008)

Try Joe Drouin http://www.joedrouin.com/. He'll have most of the medals and badges you're asking for, or will probably know where to get them.

Replacement, like what Joe sells, medals are as good as the originals. Probably a heck of a lot cheaper also.


----------



## Wes_Robinson (22 Jul 2008)

I fired off an email to Joe see how that turns out, in the mean time would clothing stores be able to assist in my project. is there any supply techs here that can give me an insight.


----------



## Michael OLeary (22 Jul 2008)

The Regimental Store of The RCR also sells replica medals.  Contact info is at the bottom of this page - http://thercr.ca/general/regimental_store.htm


----------



## Wes_Robinson (23 Jul 2008)

If any supply techs from clothing stores can chime in and let me know if it is possible to get a hold of a few things on my list that are currently in our supply system for use in my little project.

1x Metal Canadian Air Force Cap Badge
1x Metal Jump Wings With White Leaf

8 Inch South-West Asia Service Medal Ribbon 
8 Inch Special Service Medal Ribbon 
8 Inch Canadian Peacekeeping Service Medal Ribbon 
8 Inch NATO Former Yugoslavia Ribbon
8 Inch Canadian Forces Decoration Ribbon 

1x South-West Asia Service Medal Afghanistan Bar
2x Silver Leaf Device
1x Special Service Medal NATO/OTAN Bar
1x NATO Former Yugoslavia Medal Bar
1x Canadian Forces Decoration Medal Bar
1x Rosette


----------



## Wes_Robinson (27 Jul 2008)

I've wrote, I've emailed, I've called, check pawn shops, swap meets, flea markets, you name it, this has been 6 years in the making and it looks like it's gonna be another 6. I'm willing to pay the best offer.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Jul 2008)

Wes_Robinson said:
			
		

> I've wrote, I've emailed, I've called, check pawn shops, swap meets, flea markets, you name it, this has been 6 years in the making and it looks like it's gonna be another 6. I'm willing to pay the best offer.



Wes,

I believe Joe Drouin's shop is shut down for vacation at the moment.

Yup:
Summer Break :  Please note that we are closed from 19 July to 3 August.  We will return on Monday 4 August 2008.


----------



## Wes_Robinson (27 Jul 2008)

You right, I was in contact with him before he went on vaca, I'm gonna have to bite the big one and shell out some duckets for the medals and ribbons, but I'm still hoping that some of the insignia, specially the items that are still in our supply system can be acquired easily, more over and most important is tyring to find anyone who has the WW1 & WW2 insignia on my list, there has to be someone who has them. I've even tried there museums, but no response. I'm in limbo pretty much,


----------



## Danjanou (29 Jul 2008)

Some UK and other Commonwealth medal suppliers may have what you need re ribbon etc.

http://www.worcmedals.com/
http://servicecomm.peweb8.m25.co.uk/index.htm
http://www.edlins.com.au/medal_mounting.htm
http://www.tasmedals.com.au/index.html


----------



## Wes_Robinson (14 Aug 2008)

I seen these metal repos of 1950's jump wings, I'm curious where these actually worn while in uniform or where they just something some one had made up. Reason why I asked, my grandfather one of the members I'm making a shadow box of, was jump qualified, and jumped into Korea, i was hoping to keep the shadow box with all metal insignia, i have the original cloth wings, just wondering if those metal ones where permitted to wear on there uniforms back then. 

also side question I've seen modern medal wings with red leaf and red chute, I know the difference behind the red and white leafs, but whats with the chutes.


----------



## Wes_Robinson (20 Aug 2008)

does anyone know if there was metal jump wings in the 1950 or were the only cloth, the metal ones above are from William Scully listed as repro's some I'm wondering if real metal ones form the 50's existed.
Wes


----------



## geo (20 Aug 2008)

From the 60s I only remember the cloth ones being worn on.... 
TDubs, Patrols and Battle dress all had cloth ones - though there were some metal ones sometimes worn on the patrols.... in lieu of gold wire/bullion wings.


----------



## Wes_Robinson (20 Aug 2008)

thanks for the info.
Wes


----------



## Old Sweat (20 Aug 2008)

W_R,

I don't recall any metal wings such as are worn now in shirt sleeve order from the fifties and sixties. The ones worn on mess dress and patrols (aka dress blues) were cloth embellished with some wire thread. I, however, and this may come as a shock to my legions of fawning admirers [ed. name one], am not above erring in recall.

Sweatie


----------



## armyvern (21 Aug 2008)

Wes_Robinson said:
			
		

> I fired off an email to Joe see how that turns out, in the mean time would clothing stores be able to assist in my project. is there any supply techs here that can give me an insight.



Wes you damn freak,

It's Veronica ... I only dated your eldest brother for a couple of damn years way back when I was young and hot. Wander the couple hundred metres over to my office.


----------



## Wes_Robinson (21 Aug 2008)

lol, I think you have the wrong Wes, actuly im sure you do, but, if I was near I'd wonder by your office.
Wes


----------



## armyvern (21 Aug 2008)

Wes_Robinson said:
			
		

> lol, I think you have the wrong Wes, actuly im sure you do, but, if I was near I'd wonder by your office.
> Wes



PM inbound ...


----------



## Wes_Robinson (26 Aug 2008)

Yes i'm curious if any collector or any person may have a Bristish War medal and a Memorial Cross, for a Pte. Levi Robinson 469302. The medal and cross where foolishly and wrongly divided years ago between family members. I have the Victory Medal and the Memorial Plaque, I will continue this search till they are found. Please help, im sure many share this problem and the heartbreak that comes with it.
Wes


----------



## Wes_Robinson (24 Feb 2010)

finished


----------



## Wes_Robinson (24 Feb 2010)

and all together now as a families honors should be


----------

